# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Cách hợp tác khách hàng cùng tài liệu dịch thuật chuẩn

## Trans24h

Khi bạn hoạt động trong lĩnh vực dịch thuật tiếng anh nói riêng hay bất kể lĩnh vực nào khác thì việc tìm kiếm khách hàng và giữ chân khác hàng là điều vô cùng quan trọng. Để giúp bạn tìm và giữ được những khách hàng có giá trị nhất. Công ty dịch thuật chúng tôi mách bạn một số ít chiến lược đơn giản sau:

**Ưu tiên cho thời gian giao bài:*

[img]data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxASEhUSEhIVFhUXFhUVFRcVFRUVFhcVFxUWFxUXFx  YYHSggGBolGxUWITEhJSkrLi4uFyAzODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0O  FxAQGi0lICUtLS0tLSstLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS8tLS0tKy0tLS  0tLSstLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAI4BYwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMEBQYBBwj/xAA/EAABAwIDBQQGCQMEAwEAAAABAAIDBBESITEFQVFhcQaBkaETIj  JCsdEHFDNSYpLB4fAjcqKCwtLxJEOyY//EABoBAQADAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAwQCBQb/xAAwEQACAQIDBgQGAwEBAAAAAAAAAQIDEQQhMQUSQVFhcTKBkb  EiQqHB4fATFNGSUv/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A3LYnTG7wQzc3e7m7lyV5Q0Rdybx48gl0N  Dizd7Px/ZTa2sbEAALuOTWj+aIBcs0cTRiIaNB/0EqCrjf7Lwe/PwVayknxCVwa933SSMPC25LrJYxhvE0ymxwixIPMgZoC2QocFW  42D43NyzJthHfdOCrjJsHtv/cEBIQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAZdTsOrR+viotRShuY0U57gBc6Kpkr  Mb7bs/8AtAccxUsuz3MJwO9UknC7dc3Njw5K+TMjUBREyDVp7s1xtSN6  rts9sI2OLYWYyNXE+p/ptm7yCpXdsqgnOOIjhhf8cSqdaC4no09m4mavu27uz9NfU2ImC  BIsrT9qYj9pC5vON/8Atdb4qxp9q0z/AGagNPCUFnmclKqQejOKmCxFPxQfln7XL6Ore32XEd6lxbakGt  j1/ZUrWyWu2zxxYQ4eST9YI1BHXJdGf4WaiLbbfeaR0zUyLaETtHj  vy+KxwqAnWyKbkbiNq1wOiUsbHORoSOhUqLacv3z32KXOdw1Cr  a2qvkNPioTKlzvacSq7atdhs1ou52TW8T8lJy1YZ2nWOJEceb3  acGje48gpezaBsbbDM6uJ1c46kpGy9n4AXON3uzc74AfhCsw1C  AjjJNgrWCENFh3nikUsGEX3n+WUlACjvo4jmY2n/SFIQgG2xNAs0ADkLfBV1LRyw3wBjwTfMlrvHMK1QgKn6jJI8Pm  thGjASR3qNK36zLZosxmRdbM8r/p3q/XLJcFNFUODzDA32Sbl5cQLZGwvpdSyaludo38hdh7iSQlTbPaX  Y2lzHby069QcilNila13r43e7iAaAe4KQQtr7RLLMYbPNrnI4f  3UujrGOAb6QOdbPcSeia2ZQFl3vzkdqdbfuoVYw1Ewa0Waz2nW  sdc8+7LvKAv0IQoAJGAXvYX470tCAbeCQQDY7jrbmmKKhbHc3x  OOrjqpaEBSbQjcZD6TEGe6QMTRpqPFJeMY9G0xvuMvULHDwFle  pLm3Fv2UgqWzva1sMZxSDV2ob48NE7PUTRNDn4HDQ6gn9PJS6e  lZGLMFr67ye8qN9Qc+THI4ED2WjTvQEqKcFgefVBAOeS6ydhyD  mnoQVVPH9UmcEt9zIlmuWnJS5mU7mYi0YeIGE34DQqATZHhoJJ  sBqUmGZrxiabhVnopJ7H2Yx7INze2855+KehqXNeIyGkaeoCLd  QgLJJe4AXK49wAudFSbRr8WQ0/mqhuxKVw2jXFxsMh8eap5KglzWMzcSCeTQRcn+ZpNROScDM3Hw  A4lS6CjDBfUnMk6koduyRZMcsR2s7RekvBCfU0e4e9+EH7nHj0  1X2m7RYwYYT6uj3jf+Fv4eJ39NarZn1INIqGzlxORicywbbg7U  3vxWWtWv8MX5nuYDZ+4lWqxbfCNrvu17Lhra9kqb0a4Y1tajse  wxtlZUBjHWt9YHoznpd19T0VfV9kapjS8YJGAXxRvBFhnexsfB  UOnJcD1Y47Dyy30u+WfLOxlzGuejUvAuFi4NQxE57DdjnNPEEg  +IVpT9pKpmRfjHCRof5+15qFhScClScdCupRp1fHFPurl9D2mj  P2sAHOIlv+J+anwbTpX6TOYeEjSP8hl5rJYFzArVXmjDU2Th5e  FOPZ/7c3sUbnC7HNkHFjg5LaXjVp8CsAy4Nw4g8QbHxCsqXb9Wz/2uI4Ps8eLs/AqxYhcUYamxqi8E0+6t9Vc2rJXn2WOJ6WHiU9s/ZpDjJIQXnLk0fdb+pWdpO2zx9rC082EtPgb/ABCuKXtlSO9oSM5lrXD/AAJPkro1oPiefU2diovwN9s/bP6F+GIKapdp08v2czHcg4YvynNOVTHFrg32rG3W2StTvoYZRc  XaSs+p1u1CzJwuPNS49pxHfbqsuKq7RiaWusMTTqDbMfulNlC5  uWbiZr2SNOhB6FOLIMktoVKj2jK3R1+uam5zuGlQqWLbJ95oPT  JSo9rRnW47vklyN1lghMR1UbtHDxT6k5BCEIAQhCAEIQgBCrWV  zhrYqQ2tbvuEBKQm2StOhCcQAhCEAIQhACZmgY+2IA20unkIBq  ZhLSGnCdxtomaembE0m+e9xUlzgBcqmr6zFkNEJSuJr6zF0VJU  zknAzNx8AOJ5JdTOScLc3HwA4nkplBQho4k5k7yf5uUFrtFCKC  iDRxJzJOpKz3aXbuK8MJy0e4b/AMLT93id/TV7tPt294ITlpI8b+LWnhxPcsu1iy1q3yx8z3Nm7O0rVV2X3f2  XnyGw1a3s1sFjWfW6qwjaMTGu97SznDeL6N3m3fE7MbOp3kzVE  jGsZ7jnAEnI3I+78Tl1T2k266pfhF2xNPqN0v8AjcOPAbh3qmK  UVvPyX+9DdXnOtN0KeS+aXLour58F1Ge0e25KqS+bY23wN/3O4uPloN5LWw9izVJc2P1W++SSGcgQNTySti7JkqZA1uTdXu3B  vHmeAWi21tltI0UtJYFvtPyJB0IF8i/iTpp0mMd6856e/YipU/iUcNhkt76RX/qX24t+jzsnZyqxua2Nzw0kY2g4TbWxNr8O5Vk8DmOLXtLXDIgi  xHUK4oKmuneGRzzFx/8A1eABvJzsAOis62goqY3qXyTzHNwa7IX3ucTfjqbngo3Lq6+t  rHf9iVOShUtJtaRTcurfC3ojIYV3AtHHtDZ5Nn0Tmj70crnO62  OEeZUybsbjc18EgMTm4w5+ovYgZDO4PK1jfmVNvw5nUsbCm7VU  4dXa3rFyz6elzH4EYVLfTeuWNIecRaCy5Ds7ervN0VFK+M4Xsc  12tnAtNuhVZqTT/fsRMC5gT+FGFCRjAuFikYVzCgIzmclLpdqVMX2c0jRwxOw/lNx5JBYuYFKdiJRUlaSuuuZas7VTf+xkcg5twu8W5DwUuHtBTO  9tskZ4iz2/PyWdLFwsVirTXExVNmYafy27Nr8fQ2lPUwv+znYTwccDvB2akk  SN1ae7P4LAGNP01XLH9nI9vIOIHhorVieaMNTY3/if/S+6t7G5E4TjZAsrB2knGTwyQfibY+LbKdD2hgPtxvYeLHAjwNv  1VirwZiqbNxMPlv2d/ez+hfByfiqXt0cR3qqgroH+xO3o+7D/AJKbheM7XHEZhWpp6GGpFwdpprure5ZxbVkGtj3fJS49qt3tI6  ZqgEo35dU42QKbnDijSR1kZ97xyT4cOKzAcnoXJc4cTRYghUyF  JyQ2VY0OR4HJPtlCekpwdQCorqBu646H9EA8HJ5k7ho4qvMEg0  IPXJHpnD2mkefwUgtmVzt4B8k+ytYdbjqqaOpad6dEgQF214Oh  BS1SNcn46lw3+KgFokvcALlQfrjuSj1E5OpQlHK6qxdFS1U5Jw  tzcfLmeSXWVBvhbm46D9TwCfoaPDmcycyeP7clB3odoKIN5k6n  eT8lT9pdu2vBCeUjx5saePE9yf7U7WdGPQxmznC7nbw05AA8TY  57h1WPwrNXq/KvM9rZmA3rVqmnBfd/Zeb4DeBLASgF2yyH0IghFktCAs6Lb0sMJiiDG3J9cA48+d7X3A  2yVUEpCltu1yuFKEHJxVm831ZquwNVE172OID34cF94F7tHPO9  vkqjaexapsj8Ub3EuJxta5wdc3vcfBVanQ7WqWCzZ5QOGMnwve  y73k4qL4Gb+vOFaVWm18Vrp9NLP3VvxN2V2XnmcMTXRs3l4sbf  hacyfJWHafbQa36pTmzQAxzhvsLejafie7iq6PtNUthMQOZveQ  l7pLHX1icjuB3DxSezVTSxPMk5ddv2YDS4X3nIHMbr2H6dJq27  F66tlFSFVydatG6j4Yxu7vnxfrprZaO72RQsoITUzj+oRZrd4v  o0fiO87h3qnqu08j34zBTXyHrxl5sN2IuHkBqou29qvqZMTsmj  Jjfut/5HefkkbJ2a+okEbOrnbmt3k/oN6OekYae51Tw0UnXxNt55vlFcl+3b0u83pdlUVPXxOLoGxSNO  HFELAki4IGnUG/XNY58RDi0ZkEtyzub2y6rXdodpMpYxSU+RtZ5GtjkRf77uO4dR  ah7P7RbTzCRzMTbFpsM23t6zb7xbwJSpu3SevFnOD/k3KlWKe684Rbzt3el+C/F0s2DVkXFPJbmCD4HNQ6mjljNpGOYd2JpbfpfVa7bNNPUH6xSV  L3syuxkj2lpAzAaCM99jY9VXUnaaQMdFUx+mbpZ9g9p4G4z6nM  c1EoJO2a66r6HdLFVpx3oxjK2sVdSX/WWXW1+Bm7K72X2afNE6Z8jYowCQXC9wNTus3ml9mtiGokxEERN  Oeeu8MB+J4dVI7W7bEh9BEQImZEjR7m6AW9xvmc9wujFJb0vI6  rV5zqqhR11k9d1cs+L/AHjbLuC7hUyHZszxdkMjhxaxxHiAkVFHKz22PZ/c1zfiFUbVOLdk8+REwrmFO4VzCh0N4VzCnMK7ZANYU5BNIw3Y5  zehI+C7hRhQPNWZY0/aGobk4teOD2g+YsVOg7RRn7SIt5xn/abfFUOBGBWKrNcTFU2fhqmsEu2Xtl6pm5pWtkbjikDm/A8DvB5FSGRyjcD3/ssx2MnIqTGDkY3Fw5gtsfM+K3QYttOe/G58zjcP/XrOCd1k15lf/W4N/MfkuqywIVhkFhcLUhinQw2zOqEDLaS+qWaFnPxUlCArJ9lNPA9  R+qhS7Le3S/8A9D5rQIQGXIkbwPkfNArCPaBHUZeOi0r4wdQD1UaSgYdLjp+6  ApxWt4jxTMtSXZMF+e4dSrV+y+Fj3WKQaZw1aUJRX0dFhzObjq  ePyCntFkprUpwUC55925qSypGVwYmO4Z4pAc+gCpI9oxn2sTeo  uPFt0ntltJ/16RkuQFmx30wgA+d735qtDwd68+p42fZYHLD0875fvoaCJ7XC7  XBw/CQfgukLPOYCb7+O/wAU4yrmbo8kcHWcPPPzXBqLshcVbHtgj24webDbyd81Jj2lC73  8P94LfPTzUE3JKF1ouLjMcRmPEIsgOISrIsgEoSrLlkBxSqDac  8GL0UhZi9qwab2vb2geJUVClNrQ5nCM1uySa65kvZ+0XwyiYWc  4Ek4s8WL2rnUE3Oau6uagq/WLnU8h4tBYeZLcu+4KzKF0ptK3ApqYaM5KabUlldcuTVmmultT  U7HhpaWT0pro3AAgsizJFjYODSSQL301Uar/APPq/wCizC2wDnEZ4Qc3uHHQAa5Duz6mbP2pPBi9E/Di19VrtND6wOeZUqaaUXp0KZYWcZSqxlepaycrJLyS97mk7R7T  ZTRCkgyNgHuGoB1Fxo92pO4HmEbM2dBS04qZ2Y3kAtB3F3sNAO  WLid3csi9xJJJJJJJJzJJzJK1MO16eppxBUP8ARPbYNefZJaLB  xOgNjmDbXIqyM1KTb8uRlrYaVGjGEbtN3qNX3nz0ztwyz+pV13  aWskN/SFg3Nj9UDv8AaPj3Kb2d23O+VsMrvTMkJaQ8XIyOYNsxlne6jP  7O2z+t0uDiZrC3h+q0NBs2ChiNQ92N1rNOmujWDiePwF0gql7t  5ccxiZ4RUtyEU28opLO/DPLNc73K/tJs+ipoiAwmWQks9Y3aL68MI0HHxIg7B2HDUiwmcJG2MjcGQbe  2TtLn+DJV00s1VPe2J7zYAaAbmjg0C/mVrK2ZmzqYRxkGV+d+fvPPIaAdOZRbsm218KJqOtRpwpKbdWT5  3tzvdO0V5Z5ne10DxTNZDG30LM3m7btw6AA89Tru3lYSyvOz3Z  01V5H5Mvm6wL3O32J65kqVtCqpqZ2COixajHUBwxEb2tcMxzyX  M05fG8l+9CzDSjQbw8Lzlq7K2vNuWv15q5mbLoC0EO1aOU4ZqV  sYOWOE4bcy2wy8eiZ7RbCNM4EOxRu9knUEbjb4rjcyundGuOJX  8ipzi4t6XtZ9mrryKYBN1EoY26dJtmqHadZcngFwaS27K7XZBV  B8mjwY7/dxltieWXmvWo3LwjsjQvrKzAPs2WfK7gLizepsR48F7pEFuw99  zM+W2y4PEfDqlZ/vTQfQuIV55JIpoMOuqkISXOAFzogFIVWa2SR1ohkN5GvXglisl  b7cR6tz/nigLFCQx1wDYi/HIpaAEIQgBCEIBt0TTqE0+lG4keakoQGT7Tdj4KwD0rMTmghr2  kte0Hgd45G4WA2j9Gk0f2FS4cGzN/3t/wCK9rXCFxKnGWqNNHGVqKtCWXLh6aHzvV7F2lB7cBkaPeiOPyH  reSr27VAOF4LXDUOFiOoOi+j5KCJ3u26ZKp2n2YgmFnsY8bhIx  rrdCRkqZYZcGelS21JZTin2y/B4jHUsdoQl5Le7T+i6mdcxtfGeMT8Q/K6/lZZet7AVkX2MrJPwuBjd+o8wqXRmj0ae1MPPV27/AIuVLG2N2ktPFpLT4hTItozD3g4fjAPmLFV9XS1sH29PIB94DE  38zbgJqn2pG7kqmmtTfCcZq8Gn2zNBHtYe9GRzaQ7yNipcVbE7  R4vwd6h/ysqBkrToQlEIdGkLSuLPREs9hzm/2kgeGh8FIZtOUa4X9RhPi3LyQktyFxQo9rMPtNc3mPXHln5KVD  URv9l7TyvY/lOagXFoSnNSbIAQhCAEIQgC3NP1NbLIGiSR7w32cTibfvz1TCE  Iau03wLfs9tdlM5z3RY3EWaQ4At4jMb8s+Sg7RrnzSOlefWdu3  ADRo5D5neoyF1vOyXArVCCqOol8Tyv06cjcbHm9NQmCJ+CZrbE  Bxa72r3BGYDhliGlzwVK7au0IPVkxObphmZja7/Uc3fmVJG4ghzSWkaFpLXDo4ZhW0HaWsYLelxD8YDvO1z3lWfyX  S1VuRj/puEp2UZRk72lk03ydmreX3HWbTppM5aIDeXQEt63bkPEpztNt5  tSGMja4NbdxxAAl1rAAAnIC/io9R2kq3tLS8AHI4GgEg7r5kd1lR1c4Y3moc8rL2sd08LeanON  nG9lvSklfulbyIm06m3qhZTaEz3ObFEC57yGsaNS45BTdqVmEE  k5rU/Rd2bNvr0w9d4tAD7sZ1f1du5dVzShvytwLsbilhaW8vE8l/prOxHZ1tFA2IZvPrSv+8869w0HIcytU0JmFllJaF6KVj4uUm3d  nbIXUKTklvcALk2AVVLI+d2FuTBqf1PyVo+MOFnC45qI7ZrRmx  zmHkcvn5qQNx000fsFrhwIt/PFS3T4WYn2B4DPPgFyFj2NOJ2M7t3ddQ4qV8jsUtwBoP06KAdh  r5CSfRkt3YQb+O9SIK9jjhzaeB4pyombG3yAH6KvgjL3GZ+TRn  4ad2SkFwhVorJJDaMADiUp7ahoxY2utnaw+SgFghV9NtHEQ3Cb  nW2nXonqyqEY4k6D+bkBKQoFDLJhL5D6uoytlx6KRT1TH3wm9t  ciEA+hCEAIQhACQ+Np1APUXS0ICFJs2M6AjofmqHanYqlnuZIY  nk+8W4H/nbn5rVoUWR0pyTumeTbS+iuMXMMksR3A2lYPgfNZys7GbUhzZ6  Odv4XYXeD7eRK98TT4GHVoPcqpUIPgbqe1MTD5r98/yfN9TVzQG1RBJGdPWaQD0JyPcnIdoxu0I719BT7LjcLWy4ajvB  Wa2j9H1FIDenizzuweidfqy3xVTw/JnoU9tr54ej/08ra4HRccwHUArUbS+i7DcwTyx8ngSN6XFiPNZ6r7LbTh0ayZv  4HZ/ldY+F1U6U1wN9LaOHnpK3fL8CI5pGew9w5XuPyuuFJj2tIPaa1  3S7D+o8gqWWufGcM8Toz+Jpb8U7HWxu0cFXobU01dF/HtWI64mf3C48W3UuFzX5scHf2kH4LNggrnoxrZCTT2RZULKmUa  SO7ziHg66lx7WePaY13Nt2n9QfJQTcs7Isose1IjriZ/c248W3UqJwcLtcHD8JB+CEXCyAF2yUhIlKQGrtlJBxzgBcrO7R  q73J03KbtOqvkNBr8lmpGS1M7KaDNzza+5rfee7kBmoSbdkHKM  Iuc9FqTeymxDtGp9cH6vEQZOD3e7GDz38uoXuFNDYKt7N7DipY  WQxj1WjMm2Jzvee7iT+25XrGr0acFBWPj8bipYiq5y8uiOsanE  ALqsMR1C4hATkIQgBCEICPPSMeQXC9uZTDpWStdGx1jbLK2h+G  SnqFPs9jjcXaeI+SAj0rnxAtdG4i97tzSJq50nqMba+XPn0Ug0  LzkZnEfzmpFNSMZoM95OqkEYBkDOLj5/IJqkpy8+kk01z0P7KTJQNc/G4k8jp/wBJqvileQ1oszLO480A26qklfhjybxtu4m/wUl9VFH6u/eGgeabdK2CzcJN8y7+arlRShx9LG7PXr8igHY9oxk2JI/uFlMBVZBK2cYXj1hmCP5ku1VQImiNhN/Ei/6oB6faDWuwAFx3248OZU1U9NTSs9YMBPM5/HVSaTaAe7A4YXZ+WvQoCehCFABCEIAQhCAEIQgBR5aSN2rR8D4  hSEICnqtgxvBGoO5wDh4LKbU+jWkkuRCGH70Liwj/AE+z5L0NChxT1LIVZwd4trseJ1/0bTx/YTnk2Zpb/m3/AIqjq9ibSg9unMjR70X9QeA9bxC+hnNB1CjyUEZ923TJUyw8Xo  ehS2tiIau/dffJnzkzagBwvBDhqHAgjqCpkVSx2hC9t2l2ZgmFpGRyDhIxrv  OyyG0/oupHXMbZIjreN+Jv5XXy6WVTw7WjPQpbapvxxa7Z/kwwXDGNd/Hf4q1r/o/rYjeCZkjfuvvG79QfEKhq4q6n+3pZAPvNGJv5m3HmqpU5LVG+l  jaFTwzXnkWEdXM3SQkcH2ePPPzUqLazvfjB5sNv8XX+KoINrxu  326qdHO06ELg0l0zarDlheOob+hK5U1uVm+JVTiF0isrmtac80  bJiruyK/bVeGNJXof0a9ljTRGaYf+RMAXX1jZq2Pkd552G5ZT6O+zxrJ/rcovDE7+mCMpJRv5tbketuBXssMa1UKdlvPU+e2tjVOX8UH8K+  rHI2J5oXGtS1qPEYIQhCDtkLiEBOQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgE  SRhwsQCOaiO2ZHzHQ/NTkICE6D0bT6Jt3HK5Ofn8E1s+iI9d/tbhrbmeaskICFX1ojFh7R0HDmVH2ZSG/pX6nMd+pKmS0cbnYi25+WmSkoAQhCAEIQgBCEIAQhCAEIQgBCE  IAQhCAEIQgG5Imu1APUKLLsxh0uPP4qchAZDa3YqmmuXwRvP3s  OF/5hY+ax9d9GcOZgmkiPB39Ro7jZ3mvX1W7QiGIHiM1xKEZao0Uc  VVpeCTX7y0PHpPo9rQbNmhcOLjI0+Aafipuz/oxxEGqqC5u9kQLQerznboAea9LEadZGuFQgnexqntPEyjuuXok  iLs+gZExscbQ1jQA1oFgANwU9rEprUoBXHnN3OWXbLtkIQcsuL  qEBxCLIQH//2Q==[/img]

*Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:*

✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá thấp nhất toàn quốc

⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

https://dribbble.com/dichthuat/about

https://angel.co/u/dịch thuật Trans24h-1

đó là một yếu tố quan trọng giúp bạn giữ chân khách hàng. Phải luôn giao bài đúng thời hạn giao ước. Chất lượng dịch thuật tốt thôi là chưa đủ. Vì khách hàng của bạn cũng có thời hạn.

** Luôn sẵn sàng với khách hàng:*

Đảm bảo rằng thông tin liên hệ của bạn thật sự dễ dàng để khách hàng có thể liên hệ với bạn bất cứ lúc nào. (Ví dụ, hãy thiết lập chữ ký dưới mỗi email của bạn kèm theo số điện thoại, địa chỉ mail, hoặc thậm chí là số fax). Do đó, bất kỳ khi nào một khách hàng cần sự giúp đỡ của bạn, họ sẽ biết nơi và cách thức để tìm thấy bạn.

** Cung cấp nguồn tham chiếu.*

Để tạo độ chính xác cho những văn bản dịch thuật tiếng anh cũng như lòng tin của khách hàng. Bạn không cần quá băn khoăn về việc cung cấp nguồn tham chiếu cho khách khàng. Thay vào đó, hãy đưa bất kỳ thông tin cần thiết để khách hàng của bạn tin tưởng bạn.Trong trường hợp bạn không thể hoàn tất công việc đúng lúc, hãy để khách hàng của bạn chủ động thời gian, và giúp họ tìm một người dịch thuật khác để hoàn tất công việc. Dù sao thì tài liệu của khách hàng phải được thực hiện thậm chí bạn không sẵn sàng để hoàn tất nó.

** Yêu cần được phản hồi.*

Những phản hồi tích cực từ khách hàng này sẽ là niềm tin cho khách hàng khác, giúp bạn có thêm những khách hàng mới. Những phản hồi chưa tích cực sẽ cho bạn thấy được những thiếu sót và cần chỉnh sửa những gì để những bản dịch trở nên tốt hơn.

** Tỏ lòng biết ơn khách hàng của bạn*

Họ là những người giữ cho lối sống của bạn linh hoạt và tự duy trì được. Hãy nhớ thể hiện lòng biết ơn của bạn đối với họ, ví dụ như bằng cách gửi thiệp vào những ngày lễ. Họ chắc chắn sẽ nghĩ về điều đó như một hình thức tôn trọng mối quan hệ hợp tác giữa họ với bạn.

** Đánh giá đúng giá trị của mình*

Đừng đánh giá thấp giá trị của bạn với khách hàng, thay vào đó hãy chứng mình cho họ rằng họ sẽ có một dịch vụ tốt đáng với đồng tiền họ bỏ ra.

*Cách dịch tiếng anh tốt để giữ chân khách hàng*

Dịch thuật tiếng anh sao cho hiệu quả là vấn đề được không ít người dân quan tâm và tìm hiểu. Vậy phương pháp nào là phù hợp để bạn có những bản dịch chất lượng. Khi nhận được các văn bản dịch hồ sơ, đầu tiên các đơn vị cần nắm được yêu cầu của khách hàng. Từ đó có những phương pháp dịch thuật phù hợp để làm hài lòng khách hàng. Vậy những phương pháp dịch thuật đó bao gồm những phương pháp nào? Dưới Đây là những cách dịch thuật tiếng Anh hiệu quả.

*Dịch từ đối từ*

đó là phương pháp mà dịch trực tiếp từng từ ngữ của văn bản gốc sang văn bản đích và giữ nguyên trật tự từ. Từ được dịch theo nghĩa thông thường nhất, không gắn liền với ngữ cảnh. tuy vậy đối với những tài liệu, văn bản hướng dẫn thì phương pháp này chưa phù hợp sẽ khiến những văn bản này không thoát được nghĩa.

*Dịch nguyên văn*

Cấu trúc ngữ pháp của văn bản gốc sẽ được chuyển sang cấu trúc gần nhất trong phương pháp này. Nhưng từ vựng sẽ được dịch thuật riêng lẻ bằng nghĩa thông thường nhất, không gắn liền với ngữ cảnh.

*Dịch trung chuyển sang*

Là phương pháp mà người bên dịch tạp ra những nghĩa văn cản khác nhau cho văn bản dịch mà vẫn nằm trong phạm vi giới hạn cấu trúc ngữ pháp của văn bản gốc để biến hóa và phù hợp hơn với từng ngữ cảnh.

*Dịch ngữ nghĩa*

Phương pháp dịch thuật tiếng anh này nhằm hướng tới người đọc nhiều hơn. Những văn bản dịch được tạo ra mang đầy đủ thông điệp và ý nghĩa của văn bản gốc, đồng thời tạo thêm giá trị nghệ thuật và thẩm mỹ của bản gốc.

*Dịch thông báo*

Với phương pháp này, người dịch sẽ cố gắng để dịch chính xác ý nghĩa của văn cảnh ở nội dung gốc, nhằm tạo ra một bản dịch có nội dung và hình thức dễ nhìn và làm cho người đọc dễ hiểu hơn.

----------

